# can computers be demon possessed?



## he beholds (Jan 12, 2009)

If so, mine is.

Everything on Puritan Board turned bright red, a message flashed across the top saying "everything in your computer is damaged" or something, but with scammer grammar. You know, doesn't make sense in English. 

My background picture on the desktop is gone, replaced with a big, flashing warning sign. 
This weekend we were getting really gross ads opening in Internet Explorer, which we don't use. I've since disabled IE. 

I would love advice, but don't know how long I've got until this freezes again. 

Agggh.


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 12, 2009)

I would start with downloading Adaware and Spybot Search and Destroy (which can be found online and downloaded for free), updating them, then scanning your PC. It sounds like you are having some serious spy/ad/malware issues that need doctoring. See if that helps, then you can have a better idea if you have some viruses (which is likely).


----------



## Nebrexan (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 12, 2009)

Also free: Malwarebytes.org (there is a paid one and a free one). 
Avast is a free scanner that runs in the background. 
Both are recommended by tech folks and _Consumer Reports_.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 12, 2009)

I got virused 3x and had to rebuild the system. I remember another site called "innoculate it" that I zapped some intruders with.

The virus scan software on my old PC became a virus itself as the accumulated files ate up my drive space. My solution was getting a Mac mini. You can use all of your old PC keyboards,monitors etc. with it, but the software is different.


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 12, 2009)

Yep! Get a Mac and it won't have a heart attack!  I just got a MacBook and I really do like it especially since I don't have to worry about viruses, trojan horses and all the other creatures that crawl into computers! Maybe this will be your chance to get one...let it die!


----------



## raekwon (Jan 12, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Yep! Get a Mac and it won't have a heart attack!  I just got a MacBook and I really do like it especially since I don't have to worry about viruses, trojan horses and all the other creatures that crawl into computers!



This is false. You just don't have to worry quite as much ;-)


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 12, 2009)

Have a heart lady--if the old data workhorse is suffering then just put it down. There is no need to prolong the inevitable. 
And if you are really upset about all of this, you can relieve stress _and_ put down the old workhorse like this: 

(Or, as when I worked in IT at a local hospital, you can shoot it up; they make excellent targets)


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 12, 2009)

sorry I got to laugh at the title


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 12, 2009)

Doesn't sound good Jessica I would ditto nearly everyone's advice, even with the MAC eventually which I plan to do if the day ever arises that I can afford their prices.


----------



## historyb (Jan 12, 2009)

> *can computers be demon possessed? *


Only if they have Windows


----------



## Zeno333 (Jan 12, 2009)

You have a virus for sure...it also may be one that grabs personal info.

If you have any bank account info, meaning account numbers and or passwords, get rid of it right away. if you do any online banking, that info maybe in 'cookies" on your PC also....and the virus may have already have gotten that info. 

If i were you, I would in writing request a change of your account numbers at your bank for sure if you do any online banking at all. if you do credit card transactions online, change your credit card number also in wriitng.


----------



## Mark Hettler (Jan 12, 2009)

Actually they can, maybe not be literally "demon possessed," but a computer can definitely "have a demon." But I don't think that's your problem. Under certain operating systems, certain background processes are referred to as demon processes (actually spelled daemon, but usually pronounced demon). They're usually meant to be there and don't generally cause the kind of problems you're having.


----------



## Quickened (Jan 12, 2009)

Consider spending money on a good anti virus program. While some people swear by free antivirus programs from my testing and experimenting there is only one that i would recommend to people.... Kaspersky. While the price might seem a touch high remember that it is offering exceptional protection for the course of one year.

Just my


----------



## turmeric (Jan 12, 2009)

I just took my computer to the exorcist last month. Using AVG.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 12, 2009)

Jessica,

Go to this web page and follow the instructions. Download the tools it says, and run them. I used this material to debug a seriously compromised system for someone last week.

Windows XP Cleaning Procedure - MajorGeeks Support Forums


----------

